# Small bumps on puppy's vagina



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

my puppy has 2 small bumps on her vagina I noticed today, sucks cause we were at the vet 2 days ago. Take a look at the pic and let me know what u think. She has been licking down there(itches?)...


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

The pictures aren't very clear, so it may be irritation from licking. Akasha licks down there if she is bored, and I usually re-enforce it with a chew toy. If it really bothers you u could call the vet and ask. Just in case its something serious, its always a good thing to be sure. Its a guessing game with dogs, because they can't tell us how they feel.


----------

